# Crazy luck...



## ExoCorsair (Feb 24, 2009)

Some of these things here make getting an LL skip really trivial.






Also, not being able to identify the song is bothering me to no end; I know I've heard it before, but can't put my finger on it... Identification help would be awesome.


----------



## shelley (Feb 24, 2009)

Holy crap.. the one with the car in the parking garage - did not see that coming.


----------



## Samlambert (Feb 24, 2009)

There is some really insane parts


----------



## Nuber Cuber (Feb 24, 2009)

Song is Eurodancer (might be Eurodancer 2008)

awesome video too


----------



## Kian (Feb 24, 2009)

The one with the guys bolting out to the car and the cops pulling up and then running into the building is hilarious.


----------



## speedcuber1355 (Feb 24, 2009)

what happened in the tennis one?


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 24, 2009)

I have been speedcubing very often since june, I just got my first LL skip 5 days ago


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 24, 2009)

Nuber Cuber said:


> Song is Eurodancer (might be Eurodancer 2008)
> 
> awesome video too



Thanks a lot, my mind is eased. 



speedcuber1355 said:


> what happened in the tennis one?



No idea; the tennis ball appears to disappear entirely...


----------



## shelley (Feb 24, 2009)

The tennis one looks like a clip I saw before where the tennis ball hits and kills a bird. You can't see the ball or the bird in this video though.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 24, 2009)

one or two of those might be fake, like the parking garage and the bank robbers. otherwise, this is an awesome video.


----------



## ChromisElda (Feb 24, 2009)

shelley said:


> The tennis one looks like a clip I saw before where the tennis ball hits and kills a bird. You can't see the ball or the bird in this video though.



Haha I remember that clip, but no I don't think this is it, I think this is the one where the ball hits the side of the net or something.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 24, 2009)

What a nice way to start the day. Thank you so much for this


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 24, 2009)

I love the music and most of the scenes are very funny


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 24, 2009)

Brilliant video, some fakes in there, the car park one is from a cadbury's creme egg advert (yes it's a chocolate egg falling on the car). I couldn't see the tennis one, but I've seen that before, he hits a pigeon with the ball. There are some extremely lucky people there that must be counting their lucky stars.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 24, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> speedcuber1355 said:
> 
> 
> > what happened in the tennis one?
> ...


Gotta hate people copying videos reducing the quality and not telling where the original is.

Here's a slightly better one where you can see the ball a bit:
http://www.dailymotion.com/search/la%2Bchance/video/x7cmf3_chance_fun


----------



## soccerking813 (Feb 24, 2009)

Lol, just what I was about to ask. At first I thought it was a meteor. XD (To the thing falling on the car.)
These are pretty funny and lucky though.
The one where the flipping car nearly hits the guy holding the flag is amazing.


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 24, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > speedcuber1355 said:
> ...



brilliant I can actually see what happens with the american football, lol.


----------



## soccerking813 (Feb 24, 2009)

The football one is very bad luck.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 24, 2009)

I believe the robbery is fake because one of the police cars is waiting in front of the white truck in the background.


----------



## soccerking813 (Feb 24, 2009)

They people watching the guys running out of the building did not react realist either. I personally would have been long gone by the time the police showed up.


----------



## Vampirate713 (Feb 24, 2009)

This is gold!!! I loved the police one.


----------



## soccerking813 (Feb 24, 2009)

I wonder what happened to the guy who got hammered into the wall by a motorcycle?


----------



## Stefan (Feb 24, 2009)

About the bank robbery:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEeuTmhYiW4



soccerking813 said:


> I wonder what happened to the guy who got hammered into the wall by a motorcycle?


He didn't. Which kinda was the point.


----------



## soccerking813 (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh, lol. Sorry.
Kinda hard to see it.

The one where one person is holding another from a high deck is kinda scary.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 24, 2009)

All the ones where someone almost died/got hurt but didn't are my favorite. Those are hilarious. And the soccer one. That was funny. The one with the flipping car looks like a stunt though. I don't think that's real. But its still awesome.


----------



## Garmon (Feb 24, 2009)

1:50 is so funny.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 24, 2009)

I still can't see what's going in the tennis one.... and I tried watching the original video...


----------



## Stefan (Feb 24, 2009)

Did you find the original video?


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 24, 2009)

He said he watched the original video. It just hits a pigeon. I don't think its possible to see though.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh no, I thought you posted the original video. Anyway, I reckon the tennis ball bounced a couple of times on the net which might explain the receiver's puzzling reaction.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 24, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> It just hits a pigeon.


No it doesn't.


----------



## Kian (Feb 24, 2009)

I can't tell what's happening either, but if you're looking for fast moving objects hitting birds, may I present you with...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPxeGkPeR90


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah the ball doesn't hit a pigeon, it hits the pole on the left and I think it bounces in although I couldn't really tell from the video or from the score in the video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTJGju3U3OI&feature=related


----------



## soccerking813 (Feb 24, 2009)

I would say the puzzled reaction was probably what happens when the ball hits a bird in the rule book. 
It remind me of a video I saw of an MLB pitcher hitting a bird when he was pitching. The bird is pretty obvious in the video.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 24, 2009)

For those that think that the ball hit a pigeon, can you see any signs of a pigeon in the video?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 24, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but it looks to me like the player returned the serve, and with the spin he put on it the ball bounced on the other side and then spun back onto his side without the other player touching it.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 24, 2009)

That's dumb. I want to see a pigeon die. I was hoping that I could see a pigeon when cookingfat said that it hit a pigeon.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 24, 2009)

Look at Kian's video a few posts up if you want to see a pigeon die


----------



## Xtian (Feb 24, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but it looks to me like the player returned the serve, and with the spin he put on it the ball bounced on the other side and then spun back onto his side without the other player touching it.



That sounds right. Or maybe the ball rested on the net and then fell.

The one where a pigeon is killed is this one: http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/927009/


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 24, 2009)

Lol. Its just a puff of feathers. Eww. Ebaumsworld. Lol. Why does he pray for a bird? Who cares about a bird?


----------



## Xtian (Feb 24, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Lol. Its just a puff of feathers. Eww. Ebaumsworld. Lol. Why does he pray for a bird? *Who cares about a bird?*



 .........


----------



## Stefan (Feb 24, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Yeah the ball doesn't hit a pigeon, it hits the pole on the left and I think it bounces in although I couldn't really tell from the video or from the score in the video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTJGju3U3OI&feature=related


Yes, I think so, too, and the submitter of that video agrees (see video description). Thanks for finding that video. If you add &fmt=18 to the url, you get to see the higher quality version which makes it still easier to see:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTJGju3U3OI&feature=related&fmt=18


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 25, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah the ball doesn't hit a pigeon, it hits the pole on the left and I think it bounces in although I couldn't really tell from the video or from the score in the video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTJGju3U3OI&feature=related
> ...



oops, guess I got them mixed up. The pigeon one is still cool though


----------

